# Big Spook Fish



## jck1961 (Nov 7, 2010)

I caught this ol' gal on a Super Spook Jr out on the end of a long lay-down over about 15' of water. The rain had just began to fall pretty hard when I tied on the spook and it paid off big time.









I had hooked in to a biggun in the exact same location about 2 weeks earlier. However it was able to get under the main trunk off the tree and pull loose.


----------



## lb74hd69 (Jun 27, 2013)

nice fish hard work payed off


----------



## E72 (Apr 4, 2009)

Great fish!


----------



## bassbully (Feb 28, 2011)

Nice one!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

That looks like a beast!What was the length and weight on that monster? If you said it was a 10 pounder I think I'd believe you!


----------



## jck1961 (Nov 7, 2010)

Hey Yak it was a little over 23" and weighed 6 lbs 6 ozs.


----------



## Fishingisfun (Jul 19, 2012)

Very nice bass


----------



## BassAddict83 (Sep 21, 2010)

Wow! That's a monster!


----------

